# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  اضافه کردن تاریخ

## faghajari

سلام وقتتون بخیر ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید در فست ریپورت نرم افزار حسابداری هلو چجوری میتونم یه تابع بزنم که تاریخ رو هفت روز اضافه کنه و همون رو نمایش بده
مثلا امروز 1398/09/01 هست  میخوام بنویسه 1398/09/08

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام. تو پرینتش؟ اگر بله، باید ببینید فرمت تاریخش فارسیه یا نه، اگر فارسیه باید ببینید توابع فارسی تاریخی داده تو پرینت یا نه، اگر نه، به سادگی نمی تونید

----------


## faghajari

سلام ممنون دوست عزیز . فرمت تاریخ به فارسی چاپ میشه توی رسیدی که میده. یعنی تاریخ شمسی رو به عنوان یه دیتا داره . من از چه تابعی باید استفاده کنم که این دیتا رو به هفت روز جلوتر ببرم ؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

عرض کردم که باید دید در فرمت چاپی توابعی برای این کار داره یا نه، چنانچه نداشت، که احتمالا نداره، تنها راه شما اینه که در فرمت چاپی در قسمت اسکریپتش خودتون تابع بنویسید، که کار چندان ساده ای هم نیست.

----------

